# Juventus - Porto. 9 marzo 2021, ore 21.00. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2021)

Ritorno ottavi di CL per la Juve che dovrà recuperare lo svantaggio di 2-1 contro il Porto. La Juve per passare dovrà vincere almeno 1-0, 2-0 3-1 ecc.

Sarà possibile seguire il match su Sky e Canale 5


----------



## Goro (7 Marzo 2021)

CR7 tirato a lucido per l'occasione


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2021)

Tanto non succede...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tanto non succede...



Si infatti, inutile che gufiamo, vinceranno i gobbi



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



3-2


----------



## sunburn (8 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si infatti, inutile che gufiamo, vinceranno i gobbi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh purtroppo le gufate serviranno a poco. Abbiamo visto all'andata che il Porto sul 2 a 0 ha provato a mettere le barricate e ha beccato il gol. Se si presentano a Torino con lo stesso atteggiamento, sarà una mattanza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Marzo 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Eh purtroppo le gufate serviranno a poco. Abbiamo visto all'andata che il Porto sul 2 a 0 ha provato a mettere le barricate e ha beccato il gol. Se si presentano a Torino con lo stesso atteggiamento, sarà una mattanza.



L’anno scorso avevo pronosticato il 2-1 col Lione, beccandoci https://www.milanworld.net/juve-lio...treaming-vt92543-post2103718.html#post2103718 , vediamo quest’anno. 

In ogni caso sono sereno, lo ero anche l’anno scorso, perché sia lo scorso anno che ancora di più questo hanno zero possibilità di vittoria finale.


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Immagino ci sarà una doppietta di Cr7 e domani doppie pagine per lui...


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Marzo 2021)

È fatta per il passaggio del turno, la Juve se la porta a casa.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Immagino ci sarà una doppietta di Cr7 e domani doppie pagine per lui...



Scontato.

Sarà una passeggiata di salute


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Marzo 2021)

La coppa é già a torino.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Marzo 2021)

Passa il Porto


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

Maestro, facci sognare


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2021)

Forza Porto


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Maestro, facci sognare


Come i film su Disney plus che lui pubblicizza  .


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2021)

Stasera manca solo Dybbbbala per completare la squadra di tuffi.


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2021)

3 1 per la giuva


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

il portiere polacco salva in uscita al limite, come era stato uccellato bonucci

e ora altra grande occasione per il Porto !


dai serve un goal portoghese


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2021)

Iniziamo con le botte di culo


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Noooo quasi gol Porto


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2021)

Che somari!


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2021)

Madonna che culo anche questi. Gli unici sfigati siamo sempre noi.


----------



## kipstar (9 Marzo 2021)

serata nata sotto una buona stella per i gobbi....


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2021)

Sto Ottavio...


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Marzo 2021)

sono tranquillissimo passano in ciabatte proprio.


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2021)

Sto Ottavio l'ho già battezzato...


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Ottavio...


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

Porto sbarazzino, bene non sia venuto a difendersi.


----------



## kipstar (9 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sto Ottavio l'ho già battezzato...



neanche da parlarne.....


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

rigore Porto


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2021)

Rigore!!!


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Gooooooooooooool


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2021)

e IO GODO.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2021)

*Gooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllll*


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

rigore perfetto !

vantaggio meritato, dopo i primi 5 minuti nulla la juve


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Ero distratto e non ho visto il fallo. Era rigore?


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2021)

The Master


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2021)

Goooll


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Marzo 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ero distratto e non ho visto il fallo. Era rigore?



Netto, pollo Demiral


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2021)

Vorrei tanto esultare, ma di riffa o di raffa il maestro la porterà a casa.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Marzo 2021)

Demiral 100 milioni no?


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ero distratto e non ho visto il fallo. Era rigore?



sì, ha sbagliato anticipo e ha colpito il piede dell'attaccante


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2021)

Altro arbitro fan dei fruttini, spiace tanto


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2021)

Ahahahhaaahaa Pirla


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2021)

Che noia Trevisani


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Marzo 2021)

Calmaaaaa,lo dico per gli altri,io ho già la 380 vv che mi scorre addosso.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

Ottavio non sta facendo muovere Cuadrado, si sacrifica in copertura


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Netto, pollo Demiral





Andris ha scritto:


> sì, ha sbagliato anticipo e ha colpito il piede dell'attaccante


OK. Speriamo che il Porto continui così


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

juve rischia grosso nei contropiedi

è un tiro al bersaglio del Porto.
avrà fatto già 6 tiri in porta


----------



## kekkopot (9 Marzo 2021)

Capisci che la settimana parte bene quando apri milanworld e vedi Juve-Porto 0-1


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2021)

Dominio Porto


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2021)

Comunque l'intensità di una squadra mediocre come sto porto è allucinante. Dove vuole andare l'inter?


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Porto che domina adesso.

Mi raccomando, niente vacca vaccate eh?


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

demiral allo sbando totale, contro la lazio pareva Costacurta e ora burlato


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dominio Porto



sarebbe meglio che facessero subito il secondo invece di menarsela


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Marzo 2021)

Mettendo da parte l'odio per la Juventus: Per voi era un rigore netto?
Demiral vuole andare verso il pallone con la gamba, l'attaccante del Porto mette il suo piede davanti (senza appoggiarlo sul terreno) e viene colpito. Non sono sicuro, ma se fosse rigore contro il Milan sarei nero perche l'attaccante praticamente sposta il piede giusto per farsi colpire. Per me poteva anche essere visto come un scontro di gioco normale.
L'attaccante non si era posizionato davanti a Demiral per proteggere la palla.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Marzo 2021)

Rendiamoci conto che li stanno prendendo a pallonate, ovviamente passeranno ma il maestro non ha strada lunga


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Marzo 2021)

adesso il Maestro tira fuori il piano B


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

bravo Marcellino, già il secondo che para su Morata


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2021)

Cuadrado eternamente a terra


----------



## kekkopot (9 Marzo 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Mettende da parte il odio per la Juventus: Per voi era un rigore netto?
> Demiral vuole andare verso il pallone con la gamba, l'attaccante del porto mette il suo piede davanti (senza appoggiarlo sul terreno) e viene colpito. Non sono sicuro, ma se fosse rigore contro il Milan sarei nero perche l'attaccante praticamente sposta il piede giusto per farsi colpire. Per me poteva anche essere visto come un scontro di gioco normale.
> L'attaccante non si era posizionato davanti a Demiral per proteggere la palla.


Quando è contro la Juve, a parte l’oggettività, tutto va bene.

Juve M Juve M Juve M (completate autonomamente la frase)


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Davanti i gobbi però son pericolosi. Il Porto deve fare il secondo.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

e pensare che lo Sporting domina in Portogallo.
chissà che fine farebbero i gobbi contro di loro questa stagione


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

per una volta Pepe le prende e non ha picchiato lui qualcuno


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Marzo 2021)

finirà 3-1. 
li stanno facendo sfogare...


----------



## Tsitsipas (9 Marzo 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ero distratto e non ho visto il fallo. Era rigore?



netto. uguale a quello su caputo una settimana fa in sassuolo-napoli


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

ho messo un attimo sull'altra partita

Suso con la fascia in fronte tipo la signora delle pulizie, solite giocate mosce, perdono palla e 1-0 Haaland


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ho messo un attimo sull'altra partita
> 
> Suso con la fascia in fronte tipo la signora delle pulizie, solite giocate mosce, perdono palla e 1-0 Haaland



Dimmi che l'ha persa sugo


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Dimmi che l'ha persa sugo



no, ma si è fregato un goal sullo 0-0


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2021)

Che squadraccia la Juve.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

deve ritrovare la tranquillità il Porto, si sta sfilacciando
ha gli uomini per fare anche possesso palla


----------



## Zlatan87 (9 Marzo 2021)

Ottavio può pure stare lì comunque eh.. Mi tengo krunic


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

la juve non riesce a fare dei passaggi, troppa apprensione
cosa ha combinato ora in area


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2021)

L'1-0 sta strettissimo al Porto


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

ha la calamita il polacco,gli vanno tutti in bocca i tiri


----------



## R41D3N (9 Marzo 2021)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Ottavio può pure stare lì comunque eh.. Mi tengo krunic


Assolutamente si


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Ottavio può pure stare lì comunque eh.. Mi tengo krunic



intanto Cuadrado ha cambiato fascia per evitarlo 

comunque non è la gara giusta per valutarlo,sta più in fase difensiva


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Non sono per nulla tranquillo. Ho paura che se fanno un gol il Porto si squaglia...


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non sono per nulla tranquillo. Ho paura che se fanno un gol il Porto si squaglia...



è una squadra esperta


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Dimmi che l'ha persa sugo



è uno dei 2 che ha fatto la cappella, era in zona. solito giropalla in uscita e gol preso


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2021)

Secondo voi, i nostri cari ed assolutamente imparziali media, diranno che Cristiano Rivaldo ha fatto un primo tempo da 3, oppure sarà lesa maestà come sempre?


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2021)

La juve ha preso un rigore alla Dybala. 
Chissà come brucia.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Secondo voi, i nostri cari ed assolutamente imparziali media, diranno che Cristiano Rivaldo ha fatto un primo tempo da 3, oppure sarà lesa maestà come sempre?



Ha più imprecato verso i compagni che corso.
Deve essere un tamarro di quelli epici.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Marzo 2021)

Ma qualcuno mi puo spiegare l'arroganza dei club italiani ( e non solo) verso il calcio portoghese ? Chi lo sottovaluta mi sa che non capisce una mazza di pallone. Per esempio il bilancio del Milan in C1 contro il Porto è il seguente: 3 vittorie 3 parreggi 2 sconfitte. Boh...


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

DISUMANO Haaland ragazzi

ha fatto un goal di fisico peggio di Lukaku

ha impiegato 1/3 delle gare di Ronaldo per fare 20 goal in champions e 1/2 di quelle di Messi


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> DISUMANO Haaland ragazzi
> 
> ha fatto un goal di fisico peggio di Lukaku



Via Romagnoli, Bennacer, Calhanoglu e dentro questo animale qua.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

follia a Dortmund con Irrati al VAR ahahahah

gli fa annullare il goal di Haaland e gli fa dare un rigore nell'azione prima

che roba è ?
non si è mai visto


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Maledetto Chiesa. 


Ed ecco che arriva il primo.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2021)

Finita


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2021)

Finita


----------



## Swaitak (9 Marzo 2021)

lo dovevamo prendere, maledetto


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

fuorigioco juve ?


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2021)

A dortmund annullano un gol ma fischiano un rigore per un'azione precedente


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

rigore parato con due respinte miracolose ahahah


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Marzo 2021)

bel gol di Chiesa. Ora la riprendono


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> 3 1 per la giuva



.


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

Finita


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2021)

Finita, ora gliene fanno 3


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

NON CI CREDO

Irrati al VAR dopo un minuto fa ribattere il rigore perchè si era mosso dalla linea


ha Haaland al fantacalcio Irrati ahahah


----------



## __king george__ (9 Marzo 2021)

finirà a rigori


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

Quant'è falso Chiesa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2021)

Tutto scritto, già pronte le prime pagine per la remuntada.


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2021)

Di la succede di tutto. Haaland sbaglia il rigore, contropiede del Siviglia, l'arbitro ferma il gioco perché il portiere non era sulla linea lo ritira e segna.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

che espulsione è ?

MAFIA


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Guarda 'sti gobbi come protestano


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2021)

Finita davvero.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2021)

Mi sa che Agnello è sceso negli spogliatoi


----------



## markjordan (9 Marzo 2021)

secondo voi e' normale annullare un gol x dare rigore , sbagliato pure con ribattuta e dopo un po' farlo ribattere x motivi risibili , gol del dortmund
le comiche


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2021)

Ahahahahah esplusione ahahahahahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2021)

Vedi quanto sono scemi questi del Porto dai


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

fosse accaduto a CR7 mai doppio giallo


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non sono per nulla tranquillo. Ho paura che se fanno un gol il Porto si squaglia...


Ed ecco che arriva l'espulsione da idiota...

Come previsto.

Finita. 3 o 4 a 1.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2021)

Accerchiamento come sempre in stile mafioso.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Marzo 2021)

you pay you pay


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Marzo 2021)

Finita, gli iraniani non possono giocare a calcio


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

forse non era neanche fuorigioco,roba da matti

ora bisogna tifare Porto, contro tutto e tutti


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Marzo 2021)

Gobbi infami. Come sempre con un attegiamento mafioso cioé pressione e intimidazione. Non so come fanno per tifare sti carcerati...


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

grande Pepe, salva un goal


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Il Porto non capisce più una sega, finisce in goleada.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Marzo 2021)

sto Chiesa, azzoppatelo


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2021)

Quella comunque ragazzi non è MAI espulsione, totalmente inventata


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ed ecco che arriva l'espulsione da idiota...
> 
> Come previsto.
> 
> Finita. 3 o 4 a 1.



è assurdo vedere uno espulso ammonito un attimo prima per una cosa così.
fosse nel finale per perdere tempo ok,ma qui non aveva sentito il fischio


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2021)

Però a oggi è inutile prendersela con i ladri, ha fatto una cessata il Porto... così come all'andata ha rischiato di buttare via una partita dominata e già vinta, l'ha buttata via stasera.


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Però a oggi è inutile prendersela con i ladri, ha fatto una cessata il Porto... così come all'andata ha rischiato di buttare via una partita dominata e già vinta, l'ha buttata via stasera.


Sì infatti, il Porto ha fatto tutto da solo.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

sparateli con i cecchini, guarda come vogliono il rigore


----------



## Pit96 (9 Marzo 2021)

Sto Otavio non mi è sembrato granché, anzi


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

non ci voleva


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Ed ecco che arriva il secondo...


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Marzo 2021)

Quanto odio questi maledetti. Ho dovuto spegnere per non farmi venire il mal di fegato.
Seguo solo qui sul forum.


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

Game over


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2021)

Finisce 5-1


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Marzo 2021)

eccola là. Per quanto mi sta sulle balle come pochi, bisogna dire che Chiesa è forte


----------



## markjordan (9 Marzo 2021)

fuorigioco


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2021)

Posso passare a fare altro.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

era morata che sembrava fuorigioco ?


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Spero vincano 5 o 6 a 1 a 'sto punto. Il Porto l'ha buttata nel wc da solo, maledetti.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Marzo 2021)

Certo che sto terzino destro col 18 è proprio un cesso indefinito e strano


----------



## wildfrank (9 Marzo 2021)

Chi diceva che Chiesa è un sóla?


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2021)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Chi diceva che Chiesa è un sóla?



Meglio Castellitto...


----------



## hiei87 (9 Marzo 2021)

Chiesa da pallone d'oro. Bah, roba da pazzi.


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

Hanno buttato una partita nel cess


----------



## wildfrank (9 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Meglio Castellitto...



Ovvio....


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2021)

Quando un giocatore è forte bisogna ammetterlo, Chiesa davvero valore aggiunto. Comunque per noi meglio così, fanno più partite e non la vincono neanche per sbaglio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2021)

Mai avuto dubbi nemmeno sullo 0-1, la Juve è fatta per andare in semifinale-finale e perdere sul traguardo.


----------



## kipstar (9 Marzo 2021)

partita nata sotto una buona stella.
se passano....giocheranno qualche partita in più (2).....che non è un aspetto negativo....di certo il gioco e le individualità che esprimono.....non bastano per vincere....


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

sì oggi dorme CR7 pure in champions ed è riapparso il tuffatore sbarbatello


----------



## R41D3N (9 Marzo 2021)

Cuadrado fa fallo e prende la punizione


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Marzo 2021)

Solo a me trevisani fa venire l'orticaria?


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Marzo 2021)

chiesa è talmente un escremento che lo lascio volentieri agli altri. poi non è che abbia fatto sta gran stagione.


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2021)

Spero nei supplementari


----------



## R41D3N (9 Marzo 2021)

Chiesa comunque una stagione con questa continuità non l'aveva mai fatta...stava sempre rotto a Firenze. Quest'anno sarebbero stati con le pezze al culo se non ci fosse stato lui, li sta trascinando un po' ovunque.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2021)

Trevisani imbarazzante


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Marzo 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Solo a me trevisani fa venire l'orticaria?



è il più odioso commentatore vivente e oltre che un montato non capisce una mazza.


----------



## kipstar (9 Marzo 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Trevisani imbarazzante



per un attimo ho pensato di avere l'audio impostato sulla telecronaca del tifoso.....


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> per un attimo ho pensato di avere l'audio impostato sulla telecronaca del tifoso.....



No, sarebbe stata più sportiva


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

Sta per piangere bonucci


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2021)

con l'uscita di bonucci è proprio strafinita


----------



## R41D3N (9 Marzo 2021)

Gol di Mckenny neanche quotato ora


----------



## Lambro (9 Marzo 2021)

Pardo invece tifa spudoratamente Porto 
Ma quanto è stato stupido il loro giocatore che si è fatto espellere, buttare via una stagione per un gesto del genere è na roba incredibile.


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

Segna Cristina


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

che diamine di cross fa cuadrado,da playstation.
tutti uguali ma fregano sempre i difensori


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Marzo 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Segna Cristina



su penalty al 90'


----------



## R41D3N (9 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> che diamine di cross fa cuadrado,da playstation.
> tutti uguali ma fregano sempre i difensori


Ha fatto 180 assist in stagione...incredibile


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

Il maestro è capace di non vincerla


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

il Porto con questa difesa così alta rischia sempre


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> che diamine di cross fa cuadrado,da playstation.
> tutti uguali ma fregano sempre i difensori



Ce l'avessimo noi un crossatore così.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2021)

LOL innamorata


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

tattica juve da mezz'ora, palla a chiesa o cuadrado e combinate qualcosa
500 milioni di monte ingaggi


----------



## vota DC (9 Marzo 2021)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Chi diceva che Chiesa è un sóla?



Immaginati uno così alla nazionale. Alla millesima simulazione gli fanno saltare i crociati e mentre e a terra gli tirano un calcio in faccia e nessuno fischia perché finisce come il pastorello bugiardo. Solo un omuncolo senza talento capace di fare gol se l'amichetto arbitro butta fuori il portiere e capace di difendere solo se l'amichetto arbitro annulla il gol dopo che Chiesa ha dormito.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

chiesa che dice a corona che simula e lo vuole rialzare ahahah
giustamente il maestro riprende l'allievo


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

mamma mia pericoloso qua Marega


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2021)

Ecco il gol


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Marzo 2021)

Marega mi sembra un bel giocatore veloce e tiro potente


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

una volta viene Natale rabiot...


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Marzo 2021)

Chiesa lo metterei sotto con la macchina


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Chiesa lo metterei sotto con la macchina



Ahahahhaha


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

non viene sfruttato abbastanza Corona oggi, un ottimo giocatore tecnico


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Marzo 2021)

Ora segnano, non arriva ai supplementari il Porto


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

5 minuti e che è successo ?


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2021)

non è neanche quotato il gol del nel recupero


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

Serena ci sperava


----------



## Tsitsipas (9 Marzo 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> per un attimo ho pensato di avere l'audio impostato sulla telecronaca del tifoso.....



hai sentito con che voce ha urlato ora MORATAAAA?


----------



## Swaitak (9 Marzo 2021)

ma segnano solo in fuorigioco ?


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Marzo 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Ha fatto 180 assist in stagione...incredibile



Mi viene in mente Abate o un qualsiasi terzino che abbiamo avuto negli ultimi 10 anni che correvano correvano avanti e poi sbananavano a chissà chi. Almeno con Calabria e Theo siamo tornati decenti


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

Marega solo contro tutti, è stremato


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

Sto Corona non male


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

che goal strava facendo questo maledetto,pure di sinistro


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

Chiesa da un calcio e si tuffa


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Marzo 2021)

Che giocatore Quadrato e c'era chi ci spuntava sopra l'estate scorsa


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

2-2 siviglia ma alla fine spreca tutto,stavano per andare ai supplementari pure loro


----------



## kYMERA (9 Marzo 2021)

Chiesa un altro schifato da tutti eh... se non ci fosse questo a tenerli in piedi...


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> hai sentito con che voce ha urlato ora MORATAAAA?



Immagino tu ti sia scordato quando urlava garra charrua vecino insieme ad Adani in Inter tottenham vero?


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

bello questo aggancio di CR7


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Ahahahahahahahaha, partita indecente di Cristina. (Che adesso segnerà il 3 a 1 )


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

dai infiltrazioni e bombe per il Porto su, serve tornare in forza

buono l'ultimo che è entrato nei portoghesi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Marzo 2021)

Ma quanto sono dementi manco la buttavano in area...


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Marzo 2021)

In pratica hanno preso ronaldo per fare lo stesso che faceva la juve di conte con quagliarella e vucinic.. hanno preso cr7 per vincere la champions, non vincere lo scudettino che quest anno non vinceranno addirittura) o soffrire agli ottavi di champions.. ma gli juventini non lo ammetteranno mai


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Chiesa un altro schifato da tutti eh... se non ci fosse questo a tenerli in piedi...



ti ricordi quanto l'hanno pagato ?
no perchè pare che lo abbiano preso a zero a quattro soldi da quello che leggo
stiamo parlando di 60 milioni con bonus eh


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Marzo 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ahahahhaha



Dybala e simulatore,questo è simulatore e bastar..


----------



## sottoli (9 Marzo 2021)

Alla fine chiesa pare sia un crack, per quanto odioso...vediamo se si riconferma ma ad oggi è mezza Juve
L'avessimo preso noi avrebbe fatto le cozze in infermeria


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Marzo 2021)

Risultato ideale.

Giá sono a pezzi gli juventini. Chissá che qualcuno oggi si tiri il collo piú del dovuto


----------



## Gamma (9 Marzo 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahaha, partita indecente di Cristina. (Che adesso segnerà il 3 a 1 )



Neanche. Segnerà il 4-1 su rigore e domani Tuttosport titolerà "CR7 trascina la Juve ai quarti".


----------



## Zlatan87 (9 Marzo 2021)

Mezz'oretta extra per il Maestrooohhh


----------



## Lambro (9 Marzo 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Risultato ideale.
> 
> Giá sono a pezzi gli juventini. Chissá che qualcuno oggi si tiri il collo piú del dovuto



Esatto.
Cmq nonostante i 20 gol in Italia Cristiano è bello che bollito, non gli ho visto fare una partita decente nella sua interezza quest'anno.
Ed il problema è che non puoi panchinarlo senza creare tremendezze.


----------



## rossonerosud (9 Marzo 2021)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Alla fine chiesa pare sia un crack, per quanto odioso...vediamo se si riconferma ma ad oggi è mezza Juve
> L'avessimo preso noi avrebbe fatto le cozze in infermeria



Eh ma Chiesa è un pacco, meglio Hauge. Il 90% degli utenti qui dentro diceva una scempiaggine del genere, quando io dicevo che Chiesa era da prendere SUBITO. E Pirlo, che non capisce nulla, lo sta facendo giocare tutta fascia e l'ha sfiancato. Giocasse da attaccante di sinistra o da seconda punta sarebbe ancora più devastante.


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Suca Quadrato.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

gara pazzesca dei due centrali e del portiere del Porto


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Marzo 2021)

Telecronisti canale 5 da vergognarsi 

Forza Portoooo


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

Doveva buttare fuori a Sandro ora


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Marzo 2021)

Sarebbe fantastico andare ai rigori e l'ultimo lo sbaglia Ronaldo


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

Pepe giganteggia

Corona porta a spasso i gobbi che non vedono palla


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

vabbè non ammonisce Sandro per fallo da dietro e ammonisce Oliveira per proteste


----------



## Snake (9 Marzo 2021)

Pepe difensore più sottovalutato della storia, 38 anni e ancora la spiega


----------



## Pit96 (9 Marzo 2021)

Alex Sandro doveva essere espulso negli ultimi 5 minuti


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

Nooooooo maregaaa

sui calci piazzati possono segnare


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Marzo 2021)

Che scandalo questo arbitraggio!!


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Mamma mia, gol mangiato.


----------



## unbreakable (9 Marzo 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Eh ma Chiesa è un pacco, meglio Hauge. Il 90% degli utenti qui dentro diceva una scempiaggine del genere, quando io dicevo che Chiesa era da prendere SUBITO. E Pirlo, che non capisce nulla, lo sta facendo giocare tutta fascia e l'ha sfiancato. Giocasse da attaccante di sinistra o da seconda punta sarebbe ancora più devastante.



Ma sinceramente io ho sempre sentito gente volere chiesa questa estate..hauge è costato non so 4 milioni chiesa 10 volte tanto credo..


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

oh chiesa già ammonitoooooooo


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Madonna se simula quel cane di Chiesa.


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

Li sta graziando


----------



## markjordan (9 Marzo 2021)

andava espulso


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Marzo 2021)

Giocano sempre un pò a caso davanti sti rubentini quando Ronaldo non è in giornata

Di questo passo finiscono in 10 pure loro


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

sarebbe stato uno dei goal più belli della champions.

giocata pazzesca di Corona che gliela mette sulla testa,maledetto bisonte


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Marzo 2021)

Arbitraggio vergognoso


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

chiesa si è infortunato,forse crampi


----------



## unbreakable (9 Marzo 2021)

È partito un bonifico a kuipers mi sa


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

complimenti al Porto che non fa catenaccio per andare ai rigori, comunque vada


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

Ammonisce solo chi non è ammonito. Andavano espulsi A Sandro Cuadrado e Chiesa


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Ormai sono fallaci ad ogni azione


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

CR7 vuole il rigore e resta a terra per far vedere il VAR

vergognati


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2021)

Ora vogliono il rigorino


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Marzo 2021)

Comunque la superiorità numerica per un tempo ce l'ha avuta il porto con questo Cristina


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Ma quello non era rigore? La nuova filosofia non dice che prendere la palla non conta se poi prendi il giocatore?


----------



## markjordan (9 Marzo 2021)

altro da espulsione
e in 10 sono gli altri


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Marzo 2021)

Se faceva il fallo uno dei nostri anziché bernarda lo espellevano sicuro


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Marzo 2021)

Cristiana prima si tocca la caviglia poi la spalla

È indeciso su cosa gli fa male


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

ha espulso uno per aver tirato la palla a gioco fermo e non per i fallacci,ok


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Marzo 2021)

Madonna che arbitraggio


----------



## kYMERA (9 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ti ricordi quanto l'hanno pagato ?
> no perchè pare che lo abbiano preso a zero a quattro soldi da quello che leggo
> stiamo parlando di 60 milioni con bonus eh



Vabbò 60 milioni con 30 mila clausole e 20 anni na roba cosi.
Comunque sto Sergio con il codino è veramente bravo.


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

Davvero il maestro non riesce a chiuderla con la superiorità numerica?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Marzo 2021)

Arriva entro il 115’.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Marzo 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Davvero il maestro non riesce a chiuderla con la superiorità numerica?



arriva il rigorino


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

Ambrosini indegno, fa il tifo per i gobbi

"per le occasioni che speriamo arrivino per la juve"


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Marzo 2021)

Al livello tecnico il Porto è molto superiore alla Rube. Ci voleva solo quel scemo di Kuijpers per salvare i carcerati.


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2021)

Finita


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Marzo 2021)

Pepe è ancora un signor difensore


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

Sergio Conceicao si spoglia stile Rino,non sente il gelo


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

i due centrali sono dei muri umani


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

nooooo era una bella occasione


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Marzo 2021)

Bella la vita togliere arthur e chiesa per bernardeschi e kulusevski

Conosco chi gli tocca togliere Tonali x krunic o Meitè o castillejo. A conti fatti stiamo facendo qualcosa di mostruoso


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Madonna Morata...


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

questi hanno beccato la giornata super dei due esterni,tolgono chiesa ed entra kulusevski ispirato


----------



## kYMERA (9 Marzo 2021)

Comunque Pardo è irritante. Ma quanto è juventino? Grida come se avessero segnato e devono ancora tirare.


----------



## kYMERA (9 Marzo 2021)

Sergio Oliveira tanta roba...


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

che gli ha fatto Oliveira,da sfruttare questa punizione


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

Gooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooool ahahbabababaH


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Marzo 2021)

ciaoooooneeee


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

Seeeeeeee


----------



## kYMERA (9 Marzo 2021)

Neanche l'ho scritto e Sergio Oliveira ha fatto una prodezza. Troppo forte sto ragazzo.


----------



## markjordan (9 Marzo 2021)

ggggggggggggggggggggggoooooooooooollllllllllllllllll

cappellone


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2021)

Gooooooollll evvaiii


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2021)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2021)

*goooooollllllllllll*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Marzo 2021)

ggggggoooooodoo


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

Godoooooooooooo


----------



## R41D3N (9 Marzo 2021)

Goooooooollllll


----------



## IDRIVE (9 Marzo 2021)

Ahiahiahiahiahi!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Marzo 2021)

Ahaahahahahaahahahaajahhaahah


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

Cristiana con le gambe aperteeeee


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Marzo 2021)

Ma il coccodrillo come fa quando serve non lo usano


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Marzo 2021)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2021)

epic fail szczesny ahahha


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Ma zio santo no cristo


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2021)

Buonanotte...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2021)

Che palle


----------



## kYMERA (9 Marzo 2021)

Incredibile hanno pareggiato in 1 min


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Marzo 2021)

3-2. con il kuelos del maestro la riprendono


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Marzo 2021)

Sergio Oliveira al Milan subito!!


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Completamente libero, che somaro quelli del porto.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Marzo 2021)

spiaze... anche per i supplementari. chissà come è deluso il povero chiesa...


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Marzo 2021)

Finita, ora arriva il quarto.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

tu guarda che colpo di testa jolly è uscito


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2021)

Finita


----------



## kYMERA (9 Marzo 2021)

Cioè se questi segnano fanno l'impresa dell'anno


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Marzo 2021)

volo su sky per godere e vedo il gol dei ladri. eccheccazz


----------



## R41D3N (9 Marzo 2021)

Ma non crepano mai...mai santoddio


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Porto che sta facendo di tutto per uscire, che cessi


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

dai resisti dragone


----------



## Manchester2003!! (9 Marzo 2021)

Dougl Costa a fare il coccodrillo vi manca eh????


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Marzo 2021)

Mannagia!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2021)

Il Porto non vuole proprio passare il turno, pazzesco


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

ed era ammonito !!!!

incredibile rabiot graziato ancora

era giallo sacrosanto


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Marzo 2021)

Che ignoranti questi qua che ignoranti


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Marzo 2021)

In pratica la juve ha preso Ronaldo con il palese obiettivo di vincere la champions ed invece sta ottenendo, da quando hanno Cr7, le stesse cose che ottenevano cn Conte allenatore ed i vari Asamoah,Vucinic e Matri ossia vittoria dello scudetto (quest'anno manco quella) ed eliminazione agli ottavi diChampions contro la squadra più debole delle 16.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Marzo 2021)

Che beò giocatore Corona, peccato abbia 28 anni, segni poco e giochi a destra pur essendo destro


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Il Porto è pazzesco, ma si sono venduti la qualificazione?


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

ancora rigore vogliono !!


trevisani che urla il replay 
oh calmati dopato


----------



## kYMERA (9 Marzo 2021)

ora gli danno il rigore.


----------



## markjordan (9 Marzo 2021)

+ 3333333333333333333


----------



## kYMERA (9 Marzo 2021)

Ciao core...


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Dai orco Diaz, mancano due minuti.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

stai laaaaaaaaaaaaaaa' per terra

è finitaaaaa


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Come rosica quel panzone di Pardo


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2021)

11 Vs 10 per un'ora col porko. #pirlolandia


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Marzo 2021)

Un altra dopo l'inter che darà tutto x tutto in campionato adesso


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2021)

Pepe ha fatto la partita della vita.


----------



## markjordan (9 Marzo 2021)

dei killer
dovevano finire in 7
ma sul 7 era rigore

444444444444444


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Pazzesca


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2021)

Che sofferenzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------

